# Notebook umbauen in NAS/HTPC



## chregubr85 (22. März 2012)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, welches ich gerne angehen würde.

Ich habe im Wohnzimmer ein 42" LCD TV (nicht Netzwerkfähig). An diesem ist eine PS3 und eine Settopbox angeschlossen. Der Ton wird über ein  System von Harman Kardon  und einen AV-Reciever Onkyo TX-SR507 ausgegeben. Dar Wireless-Router/Modem ist ebenfalls im Wohnzimmer. 

Im Arbeitszimmer steht mein Desktop PC, welcher über LAN mit dem Router verbunden ist. Zudem ist noch ein Notebook vorhanden, welches via WLAN im Netz kommuniziert. 

Nun war ich eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Netzwerkmedien-Player, welcher meine Musik (mp3 Sammlung auf dem Desktop) auch in der Küche oder im Schlafzimmer abspielen kann.

Dabei bin ich über die Möglichkeiten einer NAS gestolpert. Auf dieser möchte ich nun meine Musik-, Film- und Fotosammlung speichern und dann zum Beispiel mit einer Logitech Squeezebok abspielen.

Aber wie bringe ich meine Filme und Fotos nun auf meinen TV? Bislang streame ich diese über die PS3. Nun frage ich mich aber, ob es nicht möglich währe, irgendwie "Energiesparender" Filme zu schauen.

Ich habe hier noch ein altes Notebook rumliegen, welches ich, wenn möglich, in einen HTPC/NAS umwandeln möchte. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Macht das Sinn?

Oder habt ihr komplett andere Vorschläge? Bin für alles offen, es sollte nur nicht zu teuer sein 

Notebook für Umbau: 

- CPU: AMD Turion X2 TL59 1,9GHz

- GPU: Nvidia Geforce 8400m 854MB

- HDD: 120GB

- Ram: 2 GB

- OS: Vista Premium

- DVD: DVDRW

Maximale 83Watt Leistungsaufnahme mit Prime und Furmark.

Danke für eure Inputs!


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2012)

Das größte Problem bei der Nutzung von Notebook Hardware für diese Zwecke ist die oft geringe Anzahl der verfügbaren SATA Anschlüsse.

In diesem Fall sind es wohl 2 (HDD+DVD Laufwerk), wobei nicht sicher ist, ob der Anschluss des DVD Laufwerks auch nutzbar ist.

Zwei Festplatten bzw. 1 Festplatte+Optisches Laufwerk wäre für ein ordentliches NAS natürlich je nach Bedarf schon recht mager...


----------



## chregubr85 (22. März 2012)

Hm, im normalfall kann ich wohl keine Sata-Anschlüsse erweitern? Muss noch schauen ob ich eine eSata Anschluss habe... aber eigentlich müssten mir mir 2 Sata anschlüsse reichen wenn man da normale 3.5" Festplatten anschliessen kann...?


----------



## MaNT1S (22. März 2012)

notebook als nas würd ich nicht machen 

1. ist die Hardware nicht für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt
2. wie oben schon geschrieben zu wenig Anschlüsse
und usb Platten dran hängen sieht ja auch nicht sonderlich schick aus ^^

als htpc zum streamen auf den Fernseher macht schon mehr Sinn allerdings hast du dort kein bluray laufwerk drin?
und ob die leistung für hdfilme reicht is auch noch fraglich


ansonsten einfach mal Ubuntu mit XBMC drauf installieren und rumspielen
evtl noch IR Empfänger mit Fernbedienung dazu


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2012)

> eigentlich müssten mir mir 2 Sata anschlüsse reichen wenn man da normale 3.5" Festplatten anschliessen kann...?


 
Na ja... prinzipiell kannst du schon 3,5" HDDs nutzen, die Anschlüsse sind aber natürlich nicht dafür vorgesehen, dass man SATA _Kabel_ verwendet, daher musst du Adapter basteln (wenn es nicht welche gibt, hab aber noch keine gesehen)


1x SATA hast du vom Anschluss der HDD und ein weiteres Mal vom optischen Laufwerk



> 1. ist die Hardware nicht für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt


 
Egal, auch wenn das ganze nicht ewig überlebt billiger als eine vergleichbare Alternative da vorhanden. Im Desktop Betrieb mit richtigen Kühlern ist die Hardware auch einer geringeren thermischen Belastung ausgesetzt


----------



## chregubr85 (22. März 2012)

Hm, ich denke ich werd das einfach mal ausprobieren, Wert hat das Ding ja eh keinen mehr...

Also mal aufschrauben und sehen, was mich erwartet.

Am liebsten würde ich das Ding schon als NAS benutzen, als "HTPC" steht ja noch die PS3 rum...

Zum Dauerbetriebas ganze soll sowiso in ein anderes Gehäuse mit besserer und vor allem leiserer Kühlung, von daher denke ich sollte das kein Problem sein... und falls die HW halt hops geht, ists ja auch nicht tragisch, da ich ja nichts investieren muss.


----------



## chregubr85 (25. März 2012)

So, hab das Notebook gestern abend mal ausenander geschraubt. Nun macht sich leider die ernüchterung breit...

HP hat sich da wohl alle Mühe gemacht, damit das Ding nicht umfunktioniert werden kann. Selbst der SATA Anschluss der HDD funktioniert nur über eine Adapter, das DVD Laufwerk hat nochmal einen ganz anderen Anschluss...

Meine Entscheidung geht nun dahin, mir eine NAS zu kaufen, auf welcher ich den Squeezeserver laufen lassen kann.
Kann hoer irgendwer gute und günstige Lösungen empfehlen? Zwei SATA ports mit der möglichkeit, je 2TB anzuschliessen solle glaub ich reichen.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2012)

> der SATA Anschluss der HDD funktioniert nur über eine Adapter


 
Ist normal



> das DVD Laufwerk hat nochmal einen ganz anderen Anschluss...


 
Ist auch normal, elektrisch sollte es aber SATA sein


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (26. März 2012)

anhand des zu erwartenden alters welches ich aus der hw udn betriebsystem beschreibung ableiten kann würde ich sagen dass das laufwerk mit einem ide anschluss ausgestattet ist 
ich hab selber ein compal fl90 da ist das genauso.
und das umbauen . nun ja du könntest wen möglich am besten echt nur ein linux nehmen oder gar xp , bzw wenn möglich den ram auf 4 gb aufrüsten.und dann zu windows 7 greifen. es gibt auch noch ein free NAS FreeNAS (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

damit solltest du deinen läppi richtig zu einem nas system umbauen können. ein NAS beinhaltet aber ja meistens einen größeren speicher platz , wäre halt die frage was du max einbauen kannst und was das wiederum kostet


----------

